# adapter problem driver is not installed



## chunu175 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a dell inspiron 1525 laptop having windows XP os.Everytime i start my laptop it is showing "Adapter problem : driver is not installed" 
By going for it's solution i have tried the below things

Holding the Windows key and pressing R, then typing devmgmt.msc

Under Network adapters,all the devices listed are 
1.1394 net adapter
2.bluethooth lan access server driver
3.Dell wireless 1395 WLAN minicard
4.Marvel Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast ethernet controller
No devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed or with yellow ? or ! displayed?

Then i go for Start-> accessories->system tools->system information
->components sublist->network->adaptors
i found the below things...now i don't know what to do..PLEASE SUGGEST..
I will be very grateful for ur kind sugessions and solution to my problem..THANKS


```
Name	[00000001] 1394 Net Adapter
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	1394 Net Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	V1394\NIC1394\16268958384FC000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	1
Service Name	NIC1394
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	F2:B4:53:0E:C1:9C
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 60.38 KB (61,824 bytes), 8/4/2004 4:28 AM)
	
Name	[00000010] Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	{95C7A0A0-3094-11D7-A202-00508B9D7D5A}\BTWDNDIS\1&30EE4AD&1&1000000020000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	10
Service Name	BTWDNDIS
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:1F:E2:E0:32:19
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\btwdndis.sys (5.1.0.2400, 145.63 KB (149,123 bytes), 5/14/2011 12:31 PM)
	
Name	[00000011] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	11
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:1F:E2:E0:32:19
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:34 AM)
	
Name	[00000012] Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_000B1028&REV_01\4&AB208E&0&00E1
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	12
Service Name	BCM43XX
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	255.255.255.255
DHCP Lease Expires	1/19/2038 8:44 AM
DHCP Lease Obtained	6/20/2012 7:03 PM
MAC Address	00:23:4D:20:00:08
Memory Address	0xFE7FC000-0xFE7FFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwl5.sys (4.170.25.12, 1.07 MB (1,123,328 bytes), 5/14/2011 11:18 AM)
	
Name	[00000013] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0002
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	13
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:23:4D:20:00:08
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:34 AM)
	
Name	[00000017] Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4354&SUBSYS_022F1028&REV_12\4&541B6E0&0&00E0
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	17
Service Name	yukonwxp
IP Address	0.0.0.0
IP Subnet	
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:21:9B:E6:CC:23
Memory Address	0xFE8FC000-0xFE8FFFFF
I/O Port	0x0000DE00-0x0000DEFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\yk51x86.sys (10.22.1.3 built by: WinDDK, 259.63 KB (265,856 bytes), 9/17/2007 10:22 AM)
	
Name	[00000019] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0003
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	19
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:21:9B:E6:CC:23
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:34 AM)
	
Name	[00000002] Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	Not Available
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	2
Service Name	NdisIP
IP Address	117.227.55.234
IP Subnet	255.255.255.255
Default IP Gateway	117.227.55.234
DHCP Enabled	Yes
DHCP Server	
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:53:45:00:00:00
	
Name	[00000003] RAS Async Adapter
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	RAS Async Adapter
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	SW\{EEAB7790-C514-11D1-B42B-00805FC1270E}\ASYNCMAC
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	3
Service Name	AsyncMac
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	20:41:53:59:4E:FF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 14.00 KB (14,336 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:35 AM)
	
Name	[00000004] WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	4
Service Name	Rasl2tp
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 50.13 KB (51,328 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:44 AM)
	
Name	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	5
Service Name	PptpMiniport
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	50:50:54:50:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 47.25 KB (48,384 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:44 AM)
	
Name	[00524291] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	524291
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	117.227.55.234
IP Subnet	255.255.255.255
Default IP Gateway	117.227.55.234
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	00:53:45:00:00:00
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:44 AM)
	
Name	[00000006] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Adapter Type	Wide Area Network (WAN)
Product Type	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	6
Service Name	RasPppoe
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	33:50:6F:45:30:30
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:35 AM)
	
Name	[00000007] Direct Parallel
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	Direct Parallel
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	7
Service Name	Raspti
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 KB (16,512 bytes), 8/23/2001 8:30 PM)
	
Name	[00000008] WAN Miniport (IP)
Adapter Type	Not Available
Product Type	WAN Miniport (IP)
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	8
Service Name	NdisWan
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	Not Available
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 89.63 KB (91,776 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:44 AM)
	
Name	[00000009] Packet Scheduler Miniport
Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3
Product Type	Packet Scheduler Miniport
Installed	Yes
PNP Device ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000
Last Reset	8/24/2012 7:33 PM
Index	9
Service Name	
IP Address	Not Available
IP Subnet	Not Available
Default IP Gateway	Not Available
DHCP Enabled	No
DHCP Server	Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires	Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained	Not Available
MAC Address	C8:28:20:52:41:53
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 8/4/2004 2:34 AM)
```


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Can you please follow the preposting link in my signature and make sure to post the ipconfig /all output in your next post. 

Thanks!


----------



## chunu175 (Aug 20, 2012)

THIS IS MY ipconfig/all


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\chunu>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FAMILY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-20-00-08

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-9B-E6-CC-23

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E2-E0-32-19

PPP adapter Nokia USB Modem (OTA):

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 117.226.220.17
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 117.226.220.17
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.255.161
218.248.255.177

C:\Documents and Settings\chunu>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The drivers can be downloaded from here if required Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## chunu175 (Aug 20, 2012)

@joeten, i ve all the dell drivers and all are already installed. can u ve some other solutions please...thanks for reply


----------



## chunu175 (Aug 20, 2012)

@Shekka. I'm waiting for ur reply. i ve given ipconfig/all as per ur requirment..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are there any yellow or red call outs in device manager?
"Adapter" can refer to many components not only a networking adapter.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry chunu175 I was away for a couple of days. 

The ipconfig doesn't show any odd adapter messages (other than up routing is enabled). But, like wrench97 said the error that you are getting can refer to anything. 

Can you post a screenshot of the device manager?


----------

